# Who will win Top Chef Season 4?



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

Dale, Richard, Andrew, Antonia are the strongest I think.

Fantastic blog here.

I hope Richard wins personally. He is the most talented + a top chef attitude.

I take back what I might have said about Dale early in the season (although Thai halo halo blows away Filipino halo halo, hands down), but he is really talented.

How about you? Who will win?


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm personally hoping for Spike to win, I don't know why I just like his "flavor profiles" being greek and all.

I didn't want to like Richard and I still wouldn't like to eat what he makes, but I think he's a good team member, and a good leader, and he has an overall good attitude. I want to like Antonia but I think she is condescending and bitchy to everyone there. Stephanie is a perfect example of a woman being talented and professional without being overbearing.

Andrew is creative and spirited, but he's got a lot of issues. He's jealous, and insecure and is always measuring himself against Richard. That only helps to feature how confident Richard is.

Think about who you would want to work for. No matter how talented he is, would you WANT to work in a restaurant where Dale is executive chef? No thank you.


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I was glad to see Nikki go home finally. I would have sent her home a lot earlier because I don't see her having much potential as a "top" chef.

I think that Richard is showing a lot of consistency overall and has a good shot at making it to the end. I like Antonia and Stephanie but am highly doubtful they have what it takes to emerge winners in the end.....especially Stephanie.

Spike is not my favorite but I think that's an issue I have with his attitude. I think his ego gets in the way.

Dale is too hot-headed but then so was Hong (sp?). Andrew, to me, is the most forgettable at this point. If you asked me to point out one specific thing he's done, I don't think I could do it.

I couldn't believe their whining about feeding a family of 4 for $10 last week. I could definitely whiz through that challenge. lol


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

Dale has packed his knives. Looking at the remaining group I feel like Lisa is next to go. Some of the judging panel seems to figured out Spike's game plan which may not serve him well.

At this recent stage of the competetion it seems that the ones who get stubborn and insist on doing it their way are the ones who get axed. Also it seems, at least through TV editing, that the folks who have trouble with accepting responsibility for the results get axed. Andrew and Dale both had problems with this IMO.

IMO, Dale still needs some growth and development in supervision before he is ready to be the chef. He just hasn't made it through the transition yet.

Antonia, Richard and Stephanie will be the top three, IMO.

Top two will be Antonia and Richard.

The winner will be ?????


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I never liked Dale, was never interested in eating his food, and I thought his attitude mostly sucked. But for some reason I was sad to see him go and I think Lisa really fights dirty at judges table. Although I admire her for standing strong, she puts out dishes that she KNOWS aren't going to cut it and then finds everybody else to blame. "someone moved my rice" "I didn't pick out the rice" "I didn't have good direction from executive chef" it's just a bunch of excuses. Dale did not prove to be a strong exec and he undermined his own authority by moaning and yelling. Ick.

Spike's gameplan is a bit misguided although in a team between Lisa and Dale I'd try to stay out of it as well. He does however need to focus more on the food and less on screwing over the competitors. 

Anyone who works with Richard never has a problem with communication- not even Dale.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

My pick:

Richard. He is just a talented guy with a good head on his shoulders ~ quality all the way. 
He is an easy smile. 


Antonia and Steph are great too and I have no problem with either of them winning either. 

Really enjoy seeing some good cooking and thoughtful presentation.


----------



## mrjimjenkins (May 24, 2008)

richard owns everybody he will pretty much win by a landslide


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

I didnt want to like richardb ut I saw him going all the way from teh get go.

Im come to really liek him and spike and yes even andrew.

Spike played it smart by taking front of the house in resturant wars. that was battle lost before it started.

I like stephanie. I didnt like her at first but she has really grown on me.


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

I would like to see Richard win, he seems to be the most easy to get along with kind of guy, just going with the flow and really great cooking..Spike would be my next choice and then Antonia..I like Stephanie, she has done some wonderful things. 

Glad to see Dale go, his attitude was crappy to say the least and Lisa is just a pain to watch, never accepting blame for anything..


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

O.K. I'll wake this one up---

Can't believe Lisa is still there, when you go back to who you would like in your kitchen? wow, not sure Spike would fit in, but that woman has 'tude, and not in a good way.

Surely she will be out in PR?? And unless they do a double elimination, I think anyone of the final three could step up to Top Chef?

Richard has shown communication to be his strength and that may give him a boost. They are all good cooks.

just MO,
Nan


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

Im hoping Richard wins. I liek his attitude and his food is good. I think he really has the skill, knowledge and most of all the personality to be "top chef"

Im acutaly kinda said to see spike leave. and I hate lisa.

Im really liking stephanie and i think it will come down to stephanie and richard in the finally


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

Same here.


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

Now that they are down to the final four I think it will be a toss up between Stephanie (who has shown amazing flexibility and talent, not one whose feathers get too ruffled) and Richard.

I cannot believe Lisa is still around, geez woman get that look off your face!


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

well, that was a shocker!!! I think if Antonia hadn't said she prefered beans that weren't smushy, she made the fatal flaw?? What a bummer, but I personallly abhor over done foods, beans need to be very soft on the inside, but the skins still in place?
Do you think that is what she meant?
Nan


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

Can't believe they sent Antonia home!

Lisa....enough said I think.



Stephanie versus Richard, for the win. You can't go wrong.

Lisa has no place.

Right on Richard and Stephanie!


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

Uggg I wasnt the biggest fan of antonia but i loath lisa. 

You should have seen the text message to my freind who i got to watch it like 2 weeks ago. she is now all into it and has been watchign the repeats. 

here is the text from last night:
"She is a see you next tuesday. why does she need a congrats that she didntleave. no one ever gets a congrats when they are in the bottom and dont go home. only the winner gets a congrats"

She had written to me
"and the tude she gave the others for not congratulating her! i dont like her."


Yeah so this should be good times. I cant wait till next week


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

I loved Andrew he always cracked me up and acted like my friends and i do in the kitchen which made it all the more reason to vote for him. But now hes gone. 

So as of now, I don't like Richard, he knows his stuff but he just chaps my ***, hes just annoying. 

Lisa i hate too, i swear shes gay, which isn't a problem but shes so god **** butch. And every time shes in elimination standing there she has a look on her face that says psh you don't know me or what your talking about you suck not me and i cant stand it, she is horrible at taking criticism. Stupid *****. 

I actually really really want Stephanie to win, shes cute, knows her stuff, is a generally nice person, and really wants it. 

So my votes for her! :chef:


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I wasn't sad to see Antonia go, but I would prefer Spike to be there rather than Lisa.

As for Stephanie and Richard - I liked them more earlier on but I think they're getting too cocky, especially Richard. I think Lisa was right to call them out that they didn't congratulate her. You don't know what goes on when the cameras aren't rolling and I'm sure that congratulations have been passed to the contestants that were in the bottom but did not get sent home. I think they both just don't like Lisa. It's been a big click from the beginning, I'm sure they thought that Dale should've been in the final 4.

I'm rooting for Stephanie... first woman Top Chef!!!


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah what was up with that?

Hi I'm Lisa, I finished in last place. How come you aren't congratulating me?


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

3 months in Thailand, Vietnam, and Cambodia.

Cambodia, not so much, but if those other two places are where Stephanie has been perfecting her palette, it is over for Richard.

Besides, she loves tahoe boys!


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

i wouldnt call them cocky but more confident in themselves.

i really think this has been the strongest season overall.

alot of people in the past made huge mistakes and i havent seen many mishaps this season unlessm y memory serves me wrong


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

Agreed. They deff have had a great cast this season. Impressive even. I mean you always have your idiots that make you sit there and go wow and you learned to cook where....under a rock? But then you have the people that make your jaw drop. 

Whens Top Chef NYC comming out?!

Hahaha you saw that tshirt too! That made me giggle.


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

I had figured that Antonia would be in the final three, but, I could tell as soon as I started watching the show that she was off her game. Her focus just wasn't there. I would liked to have been able to taste the pigeon peas she made. I had them while in the Bahamas last December and as I recall they weren't as soft as many of the bean dishes I have had in the past. Maybe she did undercook them but maybe they were as they should have been and Colicchio(sp) wasn't used to that texture. Of course the one really telling comment was that Antonia's table had the fewest guests eating her food. In the end, for some reason she just didn't bring her "A" game and it cost her dearly.

Lisa seemed to have, IMO, a few bright spots during this show which lead me to belive she has some talents and skills we have not been made aware of previously, compliments of TV editing. Maybe thats why she is still there. Richard obviously has some disdain for her as does Stephanie.


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

I agree, Lisa does know her stuff but she just has the WORST attitude EVER in a kitchen, and just the fact of her being (not just once or twice) but a good amount of times up on the chopping block and she stands there EVERY TIME with this look on her face where her lips are puckered together like she just ate something that she probly shouldnt have but the fact is, this show will make you into something from nothing so just the fact you got the opportunity is amazing and many other people would jump on it, i know its stressful as all **** but you still need to have a good attitude winning or loosing. Even the other contestants point out her bad attitude. I dont know. I just dont like her. 

If its Richard and Steph in the end Ill be happy either way, but all in all im really iching and pushing for the First Female T.C. 

Thats all ive got to say because you cant sit there and tell me that the two best people arent richard and steph but in the end who rocks out (front of the house and back) and is just always in good spirits, attitude, and just always smiling......................Steph. :chef:

Point and Match.


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh Boy, tonight's it!!!!
What is the surprise Richard has in store?? Watched last weeks show again, he says something at judges table and catches everyone off guard?

Nan


----------



## rsteve (May 3, 2007)

A friend was on the video crew of last year's top chef. His direct quote: "Don't underestimate the influence of the show's producers in determining who stays and who goes. This is totally about producing entertaining television. It's no different that pro wrestling in that there has to be a "face" and a "heel" to make the show draw viewers." 

Personally, I think you have to be very talented to make the initial cast. I'd have more confidence in the outcomes, if the panel was served blind; not knowing who made what.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

tonights outcome made me happy for the top chef.


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

me too!! felt bad for Richard, but Steph is a great cook and would love to work with her.
Not really want to think about it, but Lisa had the big pout on at judges tables.

Now on to NFNS--

this was a fun thread thanks guys,
Nan


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

I was happy Steph won. Out of all of them I would most deff. work for Steph idk about any of the others. Jen was a dumb *****, richard was good. He didnt deserve to win but he was good. Through out the season I hated him and when the last eppisode rolled around and they said steph won and richard got upset i felt bad for the first time for him because I know what its like to be in the top and have it all shatter down ontop of you because you didnt win. But the one good thing is that he'll be able to bounce back and still get credit and people to come to his restaurant just because "ITS RICHARD FROM TOP CHEF!!!"

Id eat his food and Id eat stephs but every one else nahhhh ill pass. 

Oh! And I almost forgot.....Congrats Jen for taking 3rd place with flying colors. Idiot........:lol:


----------

